# ROP 2C Mag Mod.....In a Smaller Package ?



## jtice (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been using a ROP (rour of pelican) 2C Mag mod for a while now and really like it.
I am pretty sure I am currently using the low output bulb, and I am running it off 2 unprotected 18650 cells.
It also has a light, or medium orange peal reflector.

I love the output, and I am not really an incan kinda guy.
But you still cant beat them for output.

The problem is, the 2C host is just large enough to make it a bit harder to use, and it gets left home more than I would like it to.
So, what I am after basically, is a ROP type setup, in a smaller package.
Does such a thing even exist?

I am after 450+ Lumens
Run off 2 Li-Ion cells
About an hour runtime
Smaller than a 2C mag
Guarded, or lockout switch would he great also.

Any suggestions?
Thanks
~John


----------



## Nebula (Feb 22, 2007)

John - send Milky a PM and ask about one of the C lights he is building for me. I can't say for certain, but it may fit your requirements. Kirk


----------



## jtice (Feb 22, 2007)

He should be finishing up an M375 for me soon, I hope 
That is 3 Seoul LEDs and should be in the 375 lumen ballpark.

Hmmm, I THOUGHT I was up to date on all his stuff, the C lights arent incan are they?
Didnt think Scott did any incan mods.
And any LED mod that is 450+ lumens would be quite expensive, and not throw as well as the incan would.

~John


----------



## DonShock (Feb 22, 2007)

You could try to get one of the machinists to shorten one up quite a bit by going to a tailcap switch and a custom bulb holder.




I shortened one up by hand to run a LED off a single 18650 cell using a tailcap switch.



And this is a short custom bulb holder I built for a MagSD.

Between eliminating the stock switch and using whatever room is left over in the tailcap once you mount the switch, you could probably shorten it by around 2 inches.


----------



## harddrive (Feb 22, 2007)

What about a Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake, 2 x 18650 cells and a Lumens Factory EO9L lamp (450 lumen)?

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-20-40-88

http://www.lumensfactory.com/products.php?cat_id=3&sub_cat_id=4

I have one WE light and another on the way. Can't beat them for value IMHO.


----------



## BUZ (Feb 22, 2007)

harddrive said:


> What about a Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake, 2 x 18650 cells and a Lumens Factory EO9L lamp (450 lumen)?
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-20-40-88
> 
> ...




x2


----------



## bridgman (Feb 22, 2007)

I guess the "dream light" would have two 18650s side-by-side in a housing like the SL 4AA ProPoly ?


----------



## Nebula (Feb 22, 2007)

John - Yep incan. At least one of them is. The shorty is LED, but could easily be made for incan. I am not being evasive here just don't know how much I can say. These lights should be real throw monsters though. Kirk 




jtice said:


> He should be finishing up an M375 for me soon, I hope
> That is 3 Seoul LEDs and should be in the 375 lumen ballpark.
> 
> Hmmm, I THOUGHT I was up to date on all his stuff, the C lights arent incan are they?
> ...


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 22, 2007)

John -

You've helped me spend money in the past and I've tried to retaliate I mean reciprocate. Let me try to help again. 

I think these are for bi-pin only. I'm not sure.

From the 18650 battery tubes, etc for your [email protected] superbulb mod thread...



waion said:


> Here are the prototypes for your [email protected] superbulb mods, with multiple 18650 set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mdocod (Feb 22, 2007)

The WE M90 2x18650 > LF EO9L setup mentioned above is probably the best way to make use of the 18650 cells that you already own in a flashlight that is a little more practical in size...

The 2C mag is too big to find it's way into your pocket, so you are less likely to leave the house with it. The M90 is a slightly smaller flashlight, but would still be uncomfortable for MOST people in the pocket. I EDC a 2x17670 sized light which would be similar in length to the M90, but mine has a much smaller head on it (D26 size instead of D36, by comparison a mag would be a "D52" in size.... it's the diameter in millimeters of the reflector.)... 

having said that, I feel that the IDEAL size light is a 2x18500 with a D26 head. A Wolf-Eyes Raider 9 series should work well. The AX version is the non-rechargable, but since it already has a pretty good 9V lamp in it, all you would need is a pair of 18500s for it to make it rechargable (you already have a charger). It won't be as bright as an ROP, but it will be darn decent. You could upgrade the output with a LF EO-9 lamp.


----------



## jtice (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the input and ideas guys.
I am not up to date on much of the incan stuff, so this is a big help.

The Wolf Eyes stuff looks pretty nice, I have a Pila G3 now, which I like, aside from it being too floody, and being a bit heavy.
Which makes me a bit worried about the WE beam pattern.
Arent the WE lights more of a wall of light? I know thats how my G3 is.
I am looking for a good bit of throw, but like the ROP Mag Mod has.

Thats a nice setup you have there DonShock, much shorter indeed.
Though, I would have to say the unguarded tail is its weak point.
I want to be able to throw it in a backpack etc.
My 2D MiniHID Mag bothers me about that, with its tailswitch,
its semi guarded, but very very easy to press.

waions setup looks VERY interesting!
Wonder what kinda price range that will be.
Seems the Mag head is going to be one of the best throwers,
so it would be neat to still use it.
Though, I suppose that setup wouldnt be allllll that much smaller than the actual 2C mag.

hmmmmmmm options options, I will have to think about this one. :thinking:

Thanks
~John


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 22, 2007)

Pila and Wolf Eyes made a 2x150A body with a heavy, finned 45mm head. Pila called it the GL3X; Wolf Eyes, the 9MX Cobra. Either body can accept the Lumens Factory 450-lumen D36 EO-9L (2.4 amps), but you'll get only about 35 minutes of runtime. If you get the Cobra from the linked source, I suggest that you choose the MX, not the M (rechargeable); the M comes bundled with a slow charger. Stick with the MX and buy a fast charger (CH-02 for AC, DH-02 for DC).

Another choice: 2x18650 Leef C-C body from Lighthound (about $75) or Wolf Eyes Sniper + 168A extender from PTS (about $50), used with a Lumens Factory 380-lumen EO-9 lamp assembly.

I carry the 2x168A Sniper with a Surefire P91. I used to use a Lumens Factory lamp, but I prefer flood.

None of the Lumens Factory lights are flooders. Among the current Wolf Eyes lamps, the only flood is the D36 13V (300 lumens).


----------



## mudman cj (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, this isn't a duty light like most of the suggestions thus far, but it is small and bright. You can mod an old Ray-O-Vac 2C Sportsman to run off of 2 18500s and power a potted 1274, but only if you replace the stock bulb holder with a high temperature version - or just don't run it for more than a few minutes without cooling. This will give you 553 lumens, but those are bulb lumens, so you only get about 359 torch lumens. This light is small and light and easy to pocket; plus I love the look on people's faces when they see it light up expecting a measly output!


----------



## DUQ (Feb 22, 2007)

Im having Mac build me a mini ROPbased on a cutdown Mag D. Its going to run from two 18650's mounted parallel but wired in series. I'll still need to build the holder. Im hoping for it to be under 7" in length.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I also have a ROP Low in a 2C on 2x18650s that I pretty much never use other than in the backyard. I end up just taking the TL-3 if I need more than 60 lumens.

I do think that something a bit shorter than a 4AA ProPoly would be pretty spiffy. As others have mentioned, 2 18650 cells side by side driving a ROP Low bulb... pretty sweet. The flatter form factor would almost definately be more comfortable to carry.


----------



## jtice (Feb 22, 2007)

2x18650 side by side would be SWEET.
There really arent near enough side by side lights.

What do you think of the TL-3?
What is it comparable to?
Was kinda thinking of getting one, but wasnt sure it would be bright enough for me to use.
An incan light needs to be a good bit brighter than an LED light for me to use it.

~John


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 22, 2007)

*3x17670 WA1331 / 1166 Mini-Hotwire*


----------



## harddrive (Feb 22, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I carry the 2x168A Sniper with a Surefire P91. I used to use a Lumens Factory lamp, but I prefer flood. QUOTE]
> 
> Does the P91 drop into a Wolf-Eyes without any modification or do you have to cut off the spring?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jtice (Feb 23, 2007)

That looks very nice also Morpheus, though it is still a bit larger than I would like.
I have gotten away from the D cell mags,
I find that I like a longer C mag vs. a short fat D mag.
Though, I have not tried any of the really short D mags, like the 4x14500 ones,
but the, I dont think they have any of the runtime I am after.

Lots of options here, going to have to think about this one some more.
~John


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I have an ROP Low with a sputtered reflector and the TL3. I think the ROP is about twice as bright, but it definately looks like more throw to my eyes. 

It's a very unsavory comparison, but imagine the difference between a Surefire M6 and a Magcharger. Yes, the M6 is brighter, but the Magcharger will reach further out there. Of course, the beam is better on the TL3 than the Magcharger.

I think for me, as impressive as they are, I just never need the kind of light the ROP Low puts out. I keep the TL3 on 2x17500s and a UW0K/NFlex/27L/Mag 2C on 2 18650s in my car. Of course, I have two smaller lights on my person and tons of lights at home, but in all honesty, 99% of the time when I need a far reaching light, I will be at my father-in-laws cabin. 40 acres 50 miles from the city, 10 miles from ANY city. No ambient light other than the moon. If we're outdoors but sticking around the cabin, the TL3 is the go to light for it's small size. If we venture further back and we aren't specifically tracking game, I'll take the UW0K/2C light for the longer runtime.

Honestly though, as much as I like this particular modded Mag, if I had a 2x18650 light that ran the TL3 bulb where the cells were side by side and about the size of the Propoly 4xAA, I'd be grabbing it more often because of the color rendition. That would be pushing 2 hours of runtime even with protected cells... pretty sweet.

But I think I'm digressing here.


----------

